# Shooting through rolled down windows, would you?



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

would you do this with your vehical?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

In practicing/training?No,I would not shoot through my windows of my vehicle.

But,in a real life scenario,if it put a layer of cover between me and someone who's about to have a very bad day,then yes....yes I would.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Would depend on how far away the "BG" is and if that was my only option...something to think about.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have heard of windshields being cracked when a rifle was fired when using the hood as a rest.
if you were to close could you bust out a window if the barrel was inside the truck and you used the door
as protection? 

But in gun fight would I shoot through the truck while using it for protection? ,,,In a heartbeat even if the windows were up


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I know it may seem dumb, but how many of you keep a supply of ear plugs in the car, in case you have to shot from within the car. Imagine what that would be like.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I would shoot through yours. 

I don't really see an issue with it. I would prefer my daughters boyfriend were sitting in one of the seats when I did it, but wish in one hand....

I remember when I was kid, my parents bought a brand spanking new Monte Carlo. Chevy orange, beautiful car. I want to say '76 or '77. So my dad and I went out with a couple of his buddies to do some shooting in the woods. My dad laid his 10 inch "Magna-Port" .44 mag on the roof for support; and proceeded to lay the vinyl top wide open the entire width of the car, about 3" wide, with an equally impressive indentation in the metal roof. 

When we got home, "Lucy" had some 'splainin to do...:lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

No...but for the simple reason that there is little protection at that portion of the vehicle. I would remain near the engine block with the wheels also as a measure of defense. Everywhere else a rifle round will pass thru easily. If it where a handgun fight...different answer....I will move around to where ever I could get the best shot while remaining protected. SHooting through glass is a bad thing normally but through side windows it takes only one round ...usually... to blow them away reducing any deflection they initially offer so its not a cut and dry answer...would I practice it...sure. A hand gun will not crack your windows as long as you aren't right up against them or firing a damn shotgun. Also firing from inside out....if you fire through your front window your round will fly high and miss if your even shooting at 5 meters from your target....shoot a few round right through then poke your barrel through or bust a hole in your window if needs be. Rounds coming from outside in will hit lower than the point of aim so aim at the face and you'll hit the chest or abdomen. Lessons in life.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The last balloon got him!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just a simple test to see how confident you are in your shot when it counts


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shooting through a rolled down window?? Has worked for shooting deer. What's the big deal?? Make dam sure the muzzle is outside. What's the point are we trying to see how naive and inexperienced we are??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Works good for road hunting ruffed grouse


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes If I Were Shooting Through A Five Hundred Dollar A Ten. I Have Shot A Lot Of Old Cars When I Was Younger. It Is Fun To Practice Around. And For Those Of You That Do Not Know. A 22 Will Go Through Both Doors On A Typical Auto.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just remember that if you should ever fire a gun inside of your car with all of the windows rolled up, there is a very good chance that you will end up breaking your ear drums. Beats being killed, but after the first round you just might incapacitate yourself. The more powerful the firearm, the better the chance of hurting yourself. If you have the time, roll down at least one of the windows a couple of inches. It just might save yourself some pain.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I would shoot through anything I thought was necessary to get it done. Not something I'd necessarily practice, yet I'd be cognizant of my surroundings and looking to exploit any opportunity and maximize any advantage however slight.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

absolutely. show me something that needs shooting. ill get it. I have insurance... and im not afraid to use it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I know it may seem dumb, but how many of you keep a supply of ear plugs in the car, in case you have to shot from within the car. Imagine what that would be like.


I know an LEO in HOU that had to discharge his .40 Glock from the drivers seat across the passenger seat and through the glass. IIRC he popped 3 to 4 shots. And it was about three days before he could hear.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heh I always have the foam ear things! I can never find my custome ones. only when im not looking but I certainly make sure that I have enough even for when buddies don't have theirs!


----------



## Bazoo (Jun 26, 2014)

I have practiced various things of the sort. Put a few rounds through my cargo rack with the ar15 recently using the roof of my bronco for a rest.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I would, but I trust and know my shooting ability. He was standing right there. We're talking like a 22x22 opening. If you can't shoot cleanly through that at a target standing right next to it you need to practice more. A lot more. Of course I'm one of the freaks that carries ear plugs in my gear for shooting in vehicles, lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I'm cruisin' in my '63 Impala Lowrider with my ******, sometimes I shoot out of the windows but only with the gun angled sideways gangsta style.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not bad Slippy, yous sonds just like 'em. Yous been prakticing?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The worst part of shooting a gun from inside the car through even an open window is that you are going to deafen yourself and anyone else in the car.

If I had to do it, sure I would but It would not be my first choice!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I know it may seem dumb, but how many of you keep a supply of ear plugs in the car, in case you have to shot from within the car. Imagine what that would be like.


I have shot from inside a vehicle (Ruger .357 at a skunk) and could not hear anything except ringing for a week... Felt like my ears were bleeding. I've also shot a rifle off the roof of a truck over an open window below. Occupants came out of the truck screaming the "F" word over and over... Life is not TV and it often does not work out like many people think.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have heard of windshields being cracked when a rifle was fired when using the hood as a rest.
> if you were to close could you bust out a window if the barrel was inside the truck and you used the door
> as protection?
> 
> But in gun fight would I shoot through the truck while using it for protection? ,,,In a heartbeat even if the windows were up


I use the hood of my Jeep for a rest 3-4 days a week shootin coyotes and prairie dogs and never had a problem. In the past I have prlly killed 20-30 deer using my hood as a rest as well. Using a .308 and 300 win mag usually with no probs. The 300 has a muzzle break and it still never messed with any windshield. Not to say it can't, but never has that I have seen personally.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have also done quite a bit of road huntin at night back int he day. We usually used a 10ga with 00 buck and shot out the window and never had a problem.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Would I shoot through rolled down windows? No. Why? Because I would not be standing there in the first place.

If you aren't behind cover, you should be moving. If you are behind the doors or the fenders of a car, you are not behind cover. The axle/engine area of the car is as good as it gets.

Any other place around the car and I'll shoot through it to get to you, or I'll skip the rounds under it to hit you.

That's why I would not be shooting through the rolled down windows.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

why, are you going to shoot through the truck, or behind it. not in practice for me. Went to a class for naval liaison, ambassadors and so forth, they had us shooting from the front seat with door and window open. in case of road block to the front.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd shoot through my left nut if I had no other choice.:-D


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Shooting in or thru a vehicle is never a good idea, but then so is shooting people. Ergo, if you find yourself in a situation requiring lethal force, the issue of shooting thru windows becomes moot. Its not lie you will be able to halt the gunfight to exit your vehicle, which would violate the proper use of a vehicle under fire (generally if you come under fire while in a vehicle, the tactical thing to do is leave immediately, using the cars covered speedto extricate yourself from a bad situation and return on ground of your choosing.) 

So if u practice, then use a beater with th windows rolled down so you dont crack a windshield. Use earplugs because it is extremely loud when firing guns in a confined space. Prolly use a spotter or a safety coach when u do it so you dont shoot yourself or yer car.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you people watch the videos before responding?


----------

